# How did i do



## Taterp43 (21 d ago)

This is my 1st painting I've done and I was just wanting to get it out there and see to other painters how I did.


----------



## SketchingRat (3 mo ago)

For a first painting, it’s very good!


----------



## Taterp43 (21 d ago)

SketchingRat said:


> For a first painting, it’s very good!


Thank you so much...


----------



## tally943 (2 d ago)

VERY good. My first painting looked like a 5-year old did it. Great job, I would buy that.


----------



## Micky Wagmo (6 d ago)

A very consistent rendering. Looks like you've found a liking for the color Quinacridone Gold. It can become overpowering, but the picture is appealing. Technically, if it were me, I'd have placed the blue background on the opposite side. That would have counter balanced the bright coloration we see in the hat. BUT, I believe we all agree that you should keep painting.


----------



## Shibaroo Studios (4 d ago)

Goodness me, this is your first painting? Wow. Keep doing it then because this piece is great.


----------

